# Hash Bags?



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

I will be trying making hash with the leftovers this fall.  My Afgoo convinced me yesterday, I see more trichs on her fan leaves than I have ever seen on any plant's fan leaves I have grown.

Can anyone tell me the best item to do this with?  I have heard of mesh bags, and ice.  I need to buy some bags.  I dont even recall the name of the bags.  I think it is called Ice something.  I am being lazy this morning instead of reading all about hash, I am just posting this.  I have to head to town now.  I definately do not want to do the ISO type, used to do that back in the eighties, we called it turd (anyone else call it that back then?).  Got you ripped, but not what I am looking for here.

Thanks
Are these bags something you can buy on Ebay?


----------



## BBFan (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi TC-
Bubble Bags is what I think you're looking for-

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26515

This is Subcool's link for bubble hash.  I got the 3 bag set for XMas from my son this past year.  He's getting me the 7 bag set this year as I wasn't too happy with the results from the 3 bags.

Love that bubble hash though.


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2009)

I think there called "ice-olater" bags maybe tc. THG got hers off ebay I believe. Way cheaper than the original bubblebags too...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 23, 2009)

bubble bags cost $100 for 3 bag set around here.


----------



## umbra (Jul 23, 2009)

ebay has them cheap. now they may not hold up but...how often you plan on makin' bubble. if you need a more commercial setup...aqua lab technologies has got great stuff.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 23, 2009)

I got the 4 bag-5gal set off e-bay, fell apart after 4 uses. Splurged and got the 8bag-1gal set of original *bubblebags* and used them about 10 times and they look like new pretty much. Like Subcool says, the 1 gal was much easier to handle + you can put in fridge during settling/breaks.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay,
Got it, 
8 bag - 1 gallon set of Original Bubble Bags.
Read the whole thread, by SubCool ( just read the first page).
Thanks so much guys.  I really really mean it.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 23, 2009)

TC, stop by and show me how it works. I have a bunch to go through.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought the 8 bag 1 gallon set of Bubble bags on ebay for 89.99 free shipping...I hve a load of trimmings laying around and want to make some hash myself...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Okay,
> Got it,
> 8 bag - 1 gallon set of Original Bubble Bags.
> Read the whole thread, by SubCool ( just read the first page).
> Thanks so much guys. I really really mean it.


Awesome tcbud, you won't be disappointed! If you have a sprayer at your kitchen sink it works great to get the sticky stuff to a solid chunk in middle for removal ;-].


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool,
$89 free shipping, will be looking into that...excellent, thank you HL.

And thanks for the tip Budder, will have to remember that.  I got one of those thingys.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

No problem tc....


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 26, 2009)

So what do you guys use for a bucket with the 1 gallon bags?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 26, 2009)

I got a plastic 1 gal paint bucket (empty) for like 2.00-US at the depot. Before that I used a 1gal pitcher but it was a pain to get 8 bags in it due to the taper from top to bottom, but it worked.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2009)

The bags I got off E-Bay were high quality and I am very happy with them.  I will look for a link if you're interested.  I have used them about 5 times and they still look like brand new.  I use an Osterizer to do the mixing work.  I also use a paint bucket with my 1 gal bags.  I have a 4 bag set with a pressing cloth--220, 150, 75, 20.  IMO, this is enough.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The bags I got off E-Bay were high quality and I am very happy with them. I will look for a link if you're interested. I have used them about 5 times and they still look like brand new. I use an Osterizer to do the mixing work. I also use a paint bucket with my 1 gal bags. I have a 4 bag set with a pressing cloth--220, 150, 75, 20. IMO, this is enough.


 
I saw some for like 49 bux.. I dont know if they are good quality but the seller had great feedback.. lets see the link.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2009)

This is the link to the vendor that I purchased my bags from.  I see that they are cheaper than when I purchased them.  Let's hope that the quality is still the same.

hXXp://shop.ebay.com/merchant/hui3000ma_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 27, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is the link to the vendor that I purchased my bags from. I see that they are cheaper than when I purchased them. Let's hope that the quality is still the same.
> 
> hXXp://shop.ebay.com/merchant/hui3000ma_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ


 
I'll sure let you know how they are. I just paid a total of $36.98, including shipping, for a 5 bag set from that site.

Thanks HG for the information and link!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey thanks! that is the same ones I was looking at.. I'm about to order, but I dont know if I need 1 or 5 gallon...


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 28, 2009)

i got a 3 bag set... there pretty good for tha first few times you use them.. after that it gets harder and harder for the water to drain.. ive tryed cleaning tha bag just about every way i can think of but still now when i try ta use them the bag takes forever to drain.. i find that pushing up on the bottom helps but still.. kind of a pain in the ... butt


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2009)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i got a 3 bag set... there pretty good for tha first few times you use them.. after that it gets harder and harder for the water to drain.. ive tryed cleaning tha bag just about every way i can think of but still now when i try ta use them the bag takes forever to drain.. i find that pushing up on the bottom helps but still.. kind of a pain in the ... butt


bleek.. try isopropyl alcohol and a 'soft' bristled toothbrush to clean the screens. 
for improved/speedy draining, grab the bag by the top, squeeze/twist it closed, and bounce the bag up and down in the bucket. The trikes have settled to the bottom and are clogging the screen. By bouncing, you allow the heads to become suspended in the water, and the water is allowed to pass..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 31, 2009)

I need some help deciding wether to get the 1 or the 5 gallon bags.. I have alot of trim from the past three grows right now but I doubt I'll let it build up like this again. Anybody got any input?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I read in this thread, that the one gallon type fit better in the fridge if you want to put them there.  I guess to take a break from stirring or to let them settle?  I havent read the thread by Subcool, yet, but it might have been in that thread I read it. 

This is the strain (afgoo) that has convinced me to make hash.  I cant stand the thot of throwing those trich covered leaves away, and I cant stand the thot of smoking them .


----------



## BBFan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Turkey- I'm not a big time grower and I have the 5 gallon size.  I'm getting the one gallon size.  The 5 gallon size is a lot of work.  Depends on how much you want to do at one time.  The trim will stay frozen and fresh for a while.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 31, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Turkey- I'm not a big time grower and I have the 5 gallon size. I'm getting the one gallon size. The 5 gallon size is a lot of work. Depends on how much you want to do at one time. The trim will stay frozen and fresh for a while.


Thanks for your post, BBFan. I ordered the one gallon size and was wondering if I should have ordered the 5 gallon size. I let my trim sit until its crisp and then process it into powder to compact it. It reduces to a very small amount, once processed into powder.

I wonder if this processing will screw up the ice bag process. ??????

Any of you experienced ice bag users have an opinion on this?


----------



## BBFan (Aug 1, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Thanks for your post, BBFan. I ordered the one gallon size and was wondering if I should have ordered the 5 gallon size. I let my trim sit until its crisp and then process it into powder to compact it. It reduces to a very small amount, once processed into powder.
> 
> I wonder if this processing will screw up the ice bag process. ??????
> 
> Any of you experienced ice bag users have an opinion on this?


 
Hey Stoney-
I fresh freeze my trim.  I don't think I get as much yield as when I used dry, but the quality at different stages is better IMHO- I always ended up with a lot of plant matter in the different grades when using dry.  Just my thoughts.  Good luck.


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2009)

BBs right. Dried and pulverized, will yeild higher, but the quality will suffer due to more plant material being allowed to pass through the screens


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 1, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney-
> I fresh freeze my trim. I don't think I get as much yield as when I used dry, but the quality at different stages is better IMHO- I always ended up with a lot of plant matter in the different grades when using dry. Just my thoughts. Good luck.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> BBs right. Dried and pulverized, will yield higher, but the quality will suffer due to more plant material being allowed to pass through the screens


 
Thanks for the information guys! I think I'll try it the first time with the dried and pulverized and see how potent and smokable it is. The weed it comes from is so potent that if there is a drop, I'm not sure I'll notice it. The way I most favor to smoke hash is on a pin, under a glass. If it works this way and tastes good, I'll try it with fresh also and see the difference in what I smoke that way.

In terms of the weed you've smoked that the trim from it was later made into hash, what type of potency did you get in relation to the weed itself in relation to both dried and fresh/frozen trim?

"Less Potent", "As potent", "twice as potent" per/toke, or what?


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2009)

100% full melt 'can' be devestating IME. Subcools thread deals pretty much exclusively with it. 
My advice, would be to experiment for yourself. Your first run, first batch, "don't" beat it, just gently stir it like subcool says. THEN.. run the same batch again, beat it like a Reginald Denny and compare for yourself.  I think you'll just find a 'happy medium' in between somewhere. 
  The heavily beaten, dry product may contain too much plant matter to 'stick' on a pin.


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2009)

I got the 1 gallon bags and they work great...made my first ever batch of hash yesterday morning...might smoke some of it tonight in fact....


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks guys and gals.. I just bought the 1gal 5 bag set off ebay for $36 shipped!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 19, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> thanks guys and gals.. I just bought the 1gal 5 bag set off ebay for $36 shipped!


 
Thats what I got also.. They worked pretty good.. It was hard to get all of it off of the screen but Im sure that will get better with practice.. 
They are of good quality for the price and I made some killer FULL MELT bubble from my GWS trim.. I had never had any full melt before and man lemme tell ya...That stuff is pungent  I love it...very much 

Stoney got the same bags.. have either of you tried 'em?
Anybody feel free to offer some tips on the collection aspect


----------



## BBFan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Turkeyneck-
Isn't it tasty?  I scrape it off right away while still wet.  I use a small piece of 1/8th inch acrylic (rounded the corners so as not to rip the screen), like a credit card but more rigid to scrape it off.

Did your set come with a pressing screen?  Helps to dry it out.  I put it right on a plate and stick it in a cupboard to dry.  Hope this helps.

By the way- I checked the trim with my scope after making my last batch- there's still plenty of trichs left on the trim- not the capitate stalked type, but the bulbous type that are tight to the plant matter.  If you're into making food products or iso, you could probably get some good product from the left over once you've run it through the bags (I never tried it though as I don't make iso or butter).


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 19, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Turkeyneck-
> Isn't it tasty? I scrape it off right away while still wet. I use a small piece of 1/8th inch acrylic (rounded the corners so as not to rip the screen), like a credit card but more rigid to scrape it off.
> 
> Did your set come with a pressing screen? Helps to dry it out. I put it right on a plate and stick it in a cupboard to dry. Hope this helps.
> ...


 
yeah man! I used a regular metal spoon while still wet ofcoarse. I could still see visible trichs with the naked eye after lots of mixing.. I might have used too much trim to start with.. so I squeezed out the work bag then spread the trim out and froze it thinking I might be able to run it again..
but Im ganna have to follow Hicks advice and clean the screens with ISO first cause they are probably clogged up now  practice makes perfect I guess. I might have to try the butter


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 19, 2009)

There nice a nice clip on youtube on how to make hash from bubble bags. He simply shakes the bag until all the trics accumulate in the bottom of the bag, and then he picks it up with a metal spoon.. Then he turns the inside out and wash whatever is left off into the next bag. Does this help? Try to search youtube, it is a great video.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

i purchased my  5 bags and press screen  off ebay for $38   cant wait to give this a try..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i purchased my 5 bags and press screen off ebay for $38 cant wait to give this a try..


 
:hubba: Bring on the bubble!!!! Im getting sad now 'cause  the full melt is running out.. I need more trim ...but dont we all


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 6, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> :hubba: Bring on the bubble!!!! Im getting sad now 'cause the full melt is running out.. I need more trim ...but dont we all


Man oh Man, I can't wait to try out my new ones! I'm not due to harvest until mid October, but when I do, I'll have a BUNCH of trim! You guys are getting me all excited!


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

I hve 6 ziplock bags full of trim in the freezer...getting ready for another run with the bags but this time with frozen trim...the dried trim didn't come out that well...I think frozen is the way to go...


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been thinking about trying it. My biggest problem is I never have enough trim.  Either I don't grow enough, or my trim just tastes too good and I smoke it. This time I think I have enough to try it. I ordered 1 gallon 5 bag set off ebay. We shall see.


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> There nice a nice clip on youtube on how to make hash from bubble bags. He simply shakes the bag until all the trics accumulate in the bottom of the bag, and then he picks it up with a metal spoon.. Then he turns the inside out and wash whatever is left off into the next bag. Does this help? Try to search youtube, it is a great video.



I have a "well used" spoon.. one that is very thin, nearlly sharp on the leading edge...


----------



## Growdude (Sep 9, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Anybody feel free to offer some tips on the collection aspect



What I do is fold the bag inside out over a bowl so it can be help tight as I scrape out the hash.


----------

